# Got a cool helmet idea!



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

That doesn't really sound like it would keep the wind out of your eyes...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good in theory. But i think that the wind will get in underneath the bottom of the lense. How you can over come that, is to wear a plastic shopping bag over your head but under your helmet. That should take care of the wind.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

an idea but it would suck cuz you have a lot of area around the "face shielf" that snow or wind could come in, it would be like wearing sunglasses but farther from your face so you get more wind. I suggest you should just get next years VZ fishbowls cuz they are all lense, a big ass lense on your face, scince your a fan of VZ.


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

to be totally honest,i think it sounds like a stupid idea and would look really, really stupid.

But go for it,


----------



## caribou (May 10, 2011)

we sold a helmet like that in our shop this year, made by bolle I think. Never did get any feedback from folks but my guess is that it doesn't do a super job on cuttind down wind


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not just wind, but sun reflection off of the snow as well.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

You should just get the Daft Punk robot helmet...


----------



## Rurocker (Jun 16, 2011)

*visor-style lids*

As you can probably guess from my name I know a bit about these helmets, but you if you're after a pretty sweet lid you should defo check them out... Ruroc: Extreme Snow Sports Protection ? The Ultimate Integrated Helmet For Alpine Sports.

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Rurocker (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yeh and I love that Daft Punk helmet! But then again, I love Daft Punk!!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Don't do it. It would luck stupid and work poorly.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If there was a ruroc to fit my head I would probably get one....


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

danorange said:


> That ruroc helmet is pretty damn ridiculous haha, unless you want to look like a storm trooper while you ride I guess.


haha i know i was thinkin "am i going to kill somebody or something? why would i ever need this for snowboarding?!?!" :laugh: but to each their own. nice advertizing btw.


----------



## Shreddd. (Jul 15, 2011)

*bad*

that's prolly a bad idea.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

yea doesn't seem like the best idea


----------



## tNt813 (Jul 31, 2011)

[/ATTACH]
Ruroc might not be for all, but your not requirred to wear the mask if you dont want to. Never saw a store trooper look like this before? I didnt know guys choose their head protection based on what others thought. All helmets typically look the same, with an exception to Ruroc and the other full face helmets that look like dirt bike helmets. Sometime you shouldn't judge something until you try it out. I pesonally love my helmet system and its a great price for helmet, mask and goggles. So if your interested in standing out from the rest and dont care if your compared to cartoons since they actually dont look like them, i would recommend it, unless your to scared of what others think. Enjoy, i do in my awesome "storm trooper" gear <3


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for putting up some pics TNT. The helmet and the goggles together look fine. With the face mask though, it looks less like a Strom Trooper and more like one of the special forces from Umbrella Corp. in the Resident Evil films. For me, it's not worth the price. For others like yourself, it is. No hate here, just some observation.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Actually, with the full frontal view with the face mask on, it looks like the right shape to have "The Mask" painted on (The Jim Carrey film).


----------



## tNt813 (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't worry every one is entitled to their own opinion. I just thought maybe would like to see it in a different color and show that its unique but not a storm trooper, it wont be for all people and that's fine. I just think its a great product and would love to give some positive input on the product.


----------

